# Thanks Tug...Posting Ad Was Easy!



## shellbelle (May 12, 2009)

I never tried to post an ad before, and was worried that it would be difficult, time-consuming, or otherwise scary. But I'm happy to report that it was none of those...the "system" walked me through it and it was easy.  Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 12, 2009)

Glad you are pleased with the new marketplace!


----------

